# Good Cat Fursuits?



## Morinya (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm looking to get a fursuit in the future. My fursona is a cat, so I'm looking for cat fursuits.
Can someone post some good examples of normal cat fursuits that I can look at? Maybe direct me to a good maker of these type of fursuits.
Note: When I say Cat, I mean Normal Cat (aka Housecat) not Jaguar, Panther, etc.
Thanks!


----------



## Rhee (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm pretty sure there is a directory with all the links to fursuit makers somewhere on this forum bored

like clockwork creatures


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 12, 2014)

Rhee said:


> like clockwork creatures








The best


----------



## Morinya (Apr 12, 2014)

This best suits what I was looking for. Looks very cool :3 I'll use this as a sort of base reference when commissioning my fursuit looks-wise.


----------

